# What's a good brake pad for my Truck?



## CarGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

What is a decent brake pad for my 89 Nissan pick-up? I recently installed AutoZone’s semi-metallic specials, and I am completely unsatisfied. Lifetime warranty sounded good at the time, but I didn’t realize I would have to sacrifice my rotors in-turn. The pads don’t feel smooth at all, and they seem to grind into the rotors at low-speed stops. They constantly squeak at high-speed braking. Anyway, I just wanted to know if anyone has had good luck with a certain pad. I thought about getting Nissan pads from the dealer, but I’m worried they may take me for what I’m worth. Any help would be appreciated.

Also, does anyone recommend a good (pressurized reservoir) bleeder kit?

Thanks again…

BTW - I'm also the NewGuy as well as the CarGuy


----------

